

Tell HN: the speed of HN - 0x12

7 Hours ago I wrote that 'snailflix.com' is still free. Now it's taken by one Mark Sutz.<p>Interesting. So, if you ever have an idea for a domain keep it to yourself, don't mention it on HN. (Not that I was planning to register it, but it serves as a good reminder that the walls sometimes do have ears).
======
zoowar
Same with startup ideas. However, we are rarely original in our ideas, so we
often confuse coincidence with theft.

